# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  A e dini se Ferid Murati eshte nobelisti i dyte shqiptar?

## babadimri

Ferid Murati eshte nobelisti i dyte shqiptar. Por per te eshte shkruar shume pak, dijme vetem qe eshte me preardhje nga Reka e Gostivarit dhe asgje me teper. Qellimi i kesaj teme eshte qe te mesojme se bashku me teper per nobelistin e dyte shqiptar. pershendetje babadimri

----------


## bela70

Ne lidhje me Ferid Muratin kam degjuar se esht bashkautor i pilulave(hapave) Viagra dhe disa llojeve tjera farmaceutike.

Prejardhjen shqiptare e deklaron dhe vet,qe esht nga maqedonia nga gostivari.

Kaq di per te dhe un.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

interesante

----------


## S`ka Lezet

Se kuptoj perse nuk refuzoi takimin me araratin ne jerusalem?Arabet jane aleate te greko-ruso -franko-serbeve...pa perfshire belget dhe hollandezet....

----------


## Jonian

Ketu gjendet biografia e doktor Ferid Muratit. Eshte faqja zyrtare e akademise suedeze te shkencave, e cila jep cmimet Nobel.

----------


## StormAngel

babadimer,
Me gjithe respektin, ke pak gabim. 
Dr. Ferid Murati nuk eshte nga Reka por nga Llakavica e Gostivarit. Ka qene ne vizite ketu para ca vitesh se bashku me bashkeshorten, kur edhe vizitoj edhe per te paren here Llakavicen edhe Gostivarin.
Ne shesh u mblodhen shume shume popullate dhe kisha mundesine ta shof per se afermi.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## deshati

Burr i zgjuar ky Feriti , ku i vajti mendja te hulumtoj per viagren . !  
 E ti Babadimer , pash zotin me thuaj ku e mesove qe eshte nga Reka e Gostivarit  :buzeqeshje: )  Sido qe te jet te permirsoj strom angel  :buzeqeshje:  
 Kaloni bukur qe te gjith .

----------


## sui generis

-”Ferit Murati ka shpikur Viagren” (Ferit Murati nuk ka shpikur Viagren por ka bere studime mbi rolin e qarkullimit te oksidit nitrik, studim qe u mor per baze ne zhvillimin e metodave te reja per trajtimin e impotences),

----------


## sui generis

Ferid Murati lindi më 14 shtator të vitit 1936 në Whiting, Indiana, ShBA nga Xhabir Murad Ejupi (i ati shqiptar) dhe Henrieta Boëman (e ëma amerikane). Ai është diplomuar në Universitetin e Virxhinias, ku gjithashtu u emërua profesor në vitin 1970. Aty ka punuar deri në vitin 1981 para se të zhvendosej në Stanford.

Studimet e tij janë përqëndruar në efektin e nitroglicerinës në trupin e njeriut. Ai ka punuar mbi këtë temë për vite të tëra bashkë me Robert Furchgott dhe Louis Ignarro. Të tre bashkë fituan çmimin Nobel në 1998. Gjatë atij viti ka patur kritika prej tyre ndaj një fizikanti tjetër pretedent për çmimin i quajtur Salvador Moncada, i cili në mënyrë të habitshme, i pavarur nga treshja e studiuesve fitues, kishte arritur paralelisht në përfundimet e Ignarros. Një nga sukseset më të mëdha profesionale të Ferid Muratit është shpikja e Viagras, tashmë me famë në të gjithë botën. Murati aktualisht kryen kërkime shkencore në Universitetin e Teksasit.]

Marrë nga "http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferid_Murati"

----------


## muslimani72

shqiptare qe nuk din te flase shqip ,keshtu shqiptare ke plot ne forum  duke filluar nga ZBATO RREGULLAT  me 40 nick namet e tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> shqiptare qe nuk din te flase shqip ,keshtu shqiptare ke plot ne forum  duke filluar nga ZBATO RREGULLAT  me 40 nick namet e tij


Nuk je pergjegj drejt,pasi ka qen dashte te thuash,kesi shqiptar jemi plot ne forum.

ps.duke mos e perfshi doktor Muratin,pasi ai nuke eshte i kategoris tane,ju jeni nje kategori qe eshte turpe per kete forum qe ty te ka ne gjiun e vete.

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

> shqiptare qe nuk din te flase shqip ,keshtu shqiptare ke plot ne forum  duke filluar nga ZBATO RREGULLAT  me 40 nick namet e tij


Ka edhe te tjere qe flasin Shqip vetem se ala se dine Arabishten mire, per tu bere 100% arabomagjype, si disa qe identifikohen si 'Muslimane." Kuptove Bosanac?

----------


## Hillirian-zo

> shqiptare qe nuk din te flase shqip ,keshtu shqiptare ke plot ne forum  duke filluar nga ZBATO RREGULLAT  me 40 nick namet e tij


Ti zotri i nderuar,
je nje injorant nga padituria! Nuk di shqip, ti e leje at´´ zbato rregullat´´ se aj kur po e shkruan realitetin po ju djeg si ne prush edhe me se shumti po ju djeg atyre  qe po i prek drejt perdrejt .

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

> Ti zotri i nderuar,
> je nje injorant nga padituria! Nuk di shqip, ti e leje at´´ zbato rregullat´´ se aj kur po e shkruan realitetin po ju djeg si ne prush edhe me se shumti po ju djeg atyre  qe po i prek drejt perdrejt .


Kane mizen nen kesule, ose pleshtat ne mjekerr per keta Arabet.

----------


## jarigas

Po ky ka edhe emer turk mer lale...si ka mundesi qe nuk u pelqen mjekrroshave!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Po ky ka edhe emer turk mer lale...si ka mundesi qe nuk u pelqen mjekrroshave!!


Per keta mjekrroshat siq po i emnoni ju nuk ka randesi emri a eshte turk apo shqip,per ta ashte me randesi me i kry detyrat qe i marrin nga eproret e tyre,keta i pengon cdo vler e arritur nga shqiptaret,detyra e tyre eshte qe vlerate e arritura shqiptare ti njollosin ti perbuzin dhe mundesishte ti fusin ne koshin e plehrave,keshtu i mesojne eproret mjekrrosha,dhe pase shume viteve mjekrroshat sllavomagjypomusli..ut do ti pervetsojn se jane vlera te tyre.

----------


## muslimani72

> Per keta mjekrroshat siq po i emnoni ju nuk ka randesi emri a eshte turk apo shqip,per ta ashte me randesi me i kry detyrat qe i marrin nga eproret e tyre,keta i pengon cdo vler e arritur nga shqiptaret,detyra e tyre eshte qe vlerate e arritura shqiptare ti njollosin ti perbuzin dhe mundesishte ti fusin ne koshin e plehrave,keshtu i mesojne eproret mjekrrosha,dhe pase shume viteve mjekrroshat sllavomagjypomusli..ut do ti pervetsojn se jane vlera te tyre.


mos je gje ti nga gostivari???    

apo me mire me thene nga rrethi i gv?  sipas nick names ashtu duket

----------


## Explorer



----------


## Explorer



----------

